# My latest addition



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, I haven't lost my mind.

New cat tree! :grin:

I couldn't resist. I've never bought my girls a new one, always used ones from Craigslist. This was $100, free delivery, and they put it together in my living room.












My girls didn't even wait until I moved it to the new location. They were on it as soon as the strangers left.

Cali was on it first, but eventually Charlee joined her.












Then Cleo checked out the mouse-on-a-string













Action shot!













They even gave me this new scratcher!!












In its new corner. Cleo opted for the open window














Cleo's the only one who has tried out the new house so far.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I love the look of the natural wood. Very nice! It must have been a local company that you got it from? Since they delivered and put it together?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're going to laugh.

Craigslist. It's an Amarkat. They bought it, put it together, their cats wouldn't touch it, so they took it apart and were going to return it, then saw how much the return shipping was going to cost them (70 lbs.).

Premium Solid Wood Cat Tree S7207 - Armarkat Online Store


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Very nice addition and a fantastic deal.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What cat would love that?
How long did they leave it up?
If my cat dissed it I would have sprayed it with catnip spray.
Well their loss is your gain, looks like the Girls love it.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

It looks great! I have three Armarkats, one for each level of my house. They know it's theirs, and they are on them constantly. Snowball loves the cubbyhole, the rest have picked a favorite perch. The best news (for me) is that the sisal posts, almost two years after I got them and after much use, still look as good as new.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Love it! And what a fantastic deal!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

I want it! I showed it to Ransome and said "Babe, can we get this for Pinky" he said he doesn't want wood though because Pinky would chew the wood. >_< Probably not! But oh well.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Very nice! What cat wouldn't love that. You are the best at finding the deals!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome! They girls look well pleased with your offering! You may live another season with them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

From your lips..... :grin:


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome tree! I love the pics, especially the action shot.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie you are the best Meowmie! I love that tree, but if suggested a new tree I would be out on the street.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, that's the Cadillac of trees there! It looks like fun for the whole family.  I can't believe you got another great deal through Craig's List.

And I was thrilled that I found a little perch with scratching post for only $16 at Ross this weekend. Those little ones are good for sitting at single windows, though. Murphy loved it right off the bat.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

beautiful tree! love the wood. great find!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks great!

We've been shopping and shopping and shopping but just haven't found the right style/design that fits what we're hoping for yet. I like the natural wood look mixed with soft, padded areas like what you have there.

We're hoping to find something that goes well with the rest of the furniture in our house. We may end up having to build our own.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Quick question, Marie..... is that wood "raw"?

In other words, is it stain-able, or does it already have a finish on it?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! that's exactly the type I want when we move to a new townhouse end of April. Right now I only have 2 scratching posts, an old carpeted one in the Rec Room where they stay at night, and one I won in a draw at Pet Value that has just two shelves, and with sissel-wrapped posts are like yours in the livingroom. Zuba has taken it over and Alkee uses empty cardboard egg cartons or a floor scratcher. I can see your cats just _adore_ it....maybe I should look on _Craig's List_ or _kijiji_....which I hadn't thought of doing. This really inspires me....thanks for sharing! :razz:


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

hah nearly had a heart attack reading the subject! That looks fantastic, Monty is already jealous


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The girls are having a ball! That is a quality cat tree! Great pix,too!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

GhostTown said:


> Quick question, Marie..... is that wood "raw"?
> 
> In other words, is it stain-able, or does it already have a finish on it?


Yes, it's natural unfinished wood, very stainable. 

I lucked out finding it, I wasn't even looking for a cat tree!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali is REALLY pulling on the cover here, I had to seriously readjust it. You can barely see Cleo's tongue - I think she was saying "neener-neener" in _cat_. 

















This is Cali, juuuuuuust a little buzzed on catnip.....which also explains the above picture....


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm really glad you started this thread. I would have never considered this otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I was a DIY person, I might consider it, too.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

The title threw me for a loop, too...lol

Wow! Nice cat tree. What a great find


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

So,who's the queen of the cat tree?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Marie, has anyone taken to that top cubby more than just the one visit from Cleo? Does it get used much?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I just ordered this one..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

I absolutelly love it! It's a shame that we have such a small appartment  also, my bf doesn't want me to buy any cat tree for Ginfis. He says all the time: "I don't want us to look like crazy cat people!" haha! 

I love your cat tree and I would buy one without hesitation if my apartment wouldn't be so small. No matter what my bf thinks! :razz:


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Makes me want to buy one and send it to you just to p-off your bf.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

nice one, Ghost!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Just caught this thread, and...



marie73 said:


> No, I haven't lost my mind.


that's what popped in my mind when I saw the thread title. :razz:

Nice tree!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! 

There was a tiny, longhaired black kitty - a boy! - on Craigslist a couple weeks ago. I really, really REALLY wanted him, but...

I'm not messing with a good thing any more. Plus, it's hard enough trying to find a place for three cats, but four? 

I think if I ever got another cat, it would be a Birman kitten. 

Or a Maine **** that looks like Holly.

Or a Ragdoll.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I think if I ever got another cat, it would be a Birman kitten.
> 
> Or a Maine **** that looks like Holly.
> 
> Or a Ragdoll.


OR a big ginger boy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

forgot about that! Used to be #1 on my wish list, a HUGE orange boy!!

He'd have his own little harem here!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Makes me want to buy one and send it to you just to p-off your bf.


Can you do that for me?  Just kidding.


----------

